# Couple Bucks and Moose



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Checked one of my cams today. Few good picks on there. I have a dedicated tag this year here, so I'm getting excited! :grin:


----------



## outdoorser

Cool pics!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I thought it was pretty cool seeing that doe with her two fawns.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Just found out someone poached this bull moose! :evil: He was on the property adjacent ours. Apparently he got shot with a bow and left there to rot! People make me sick!!! Hearing this kind of stuff makes me doubt peoples' humanity!


----------



## hoghunter011583

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Just found out someone poached this bull moose! :evil: He was on the property adjacent ours. Apparently he got shot with a bow and left there to rot! People make me sick!!! Hearing this kind of stuff makes me doubt peoples' humanity!


That sucks!! I hate cause they scare me but to just shoot one and leave it to rot is unreal!!
What a loser!


----------

